# Benton Airfield Military History Show 2016



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2016)

The first annual Military History Show at Benton Airfield (O85) here in Redding was a great day.

The show is to bring together warbirds, armor, military vehicles, historical artifacts and even classic cars, all under one event. There was even a little aerial display by one of Benton Field's own T-34s.

This year also had a fundraiser for the local law enforcement K-9 programs and the turn out was really impressive. Next year should see more warbirds as this event gains momentum. There were also airplane rides, a pancake breakfast, a fixed and rotary aircraft display by the California Highway Patrol and a large row of vendors. I intended to get down to the area that had all the classic cars and street rods but I was short on time so that didn't happen.

I'll be sure to grab them next year! 

And now for the photos!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2016)

Well...I managed to create the thread but it wouldn't let me add photos to the first post, so we'll take it from here. 











































To be continued...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2016)

Part 2...










































More to follow...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2016)

I am liking it so far........

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beauty. I love military vehicles, my wife.......does not

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

Great pics Dave, and nice to see the British stuff, and the Volvo AT recce vehicle, even though the latter is in spurious, WW2 German colour scheme !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2016)

Glad everyone is enjoying the shots so far!

Terry, several of these vehicles have been in movies, especially the modified Dodge Command car (photo number 7 in this post) that has been in such productions as "The Desert Fox", "Desert Rats", the TV series "Combat" and several others.

On to part 3!











































Next set coming up!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's part 4!

By the way, in photo number 4, the soldiers are mannequins - the girl is very real 










































The final photos are in the next post!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2016)

And here we are...the last couple photos.

All in all, it was a great day - already looking forward to next year's show!

Thanks to everyone for stopping by!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2016)

Excellent shots Dave. Nice collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2016)

Great stuff Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice shots Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Great looking show Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

Great stuff Dave, nice pics and looks like a good day out.
Did you find out which part of Mannequec the soldiers came from ?
I've got me coat ... again !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)

Good job, Dave !
So impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks everybody, I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.

I think it's great that Benton decided to put something like this together, as Northern California doesn't really have alot of venues of this sort like the larger areas down south (and back east).

So with any luck, this Military History Show will gain momentum and become a popular annual event - perhaps not on a scale of Duxford or Oshkosh, but it would be great for the younger generation (and us older ones) to see all the historical hardware.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)

Excellent pics Dave...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Wayne!

I just got word yesterday that Benton's Military History Show will be a *two day event* next year!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2016)

Double your fun!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Double your fun!



Indeed!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 24, 2016)

Very neat, Dave; I like the line up of army aircraft. Looks like a cool event.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2016)

Great shots there!!!


----------

